# Dyna jetkit



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Does anyone know who has purchased or know someone who has a dyno stage 1 jet kit what jets come in the kit? I need to rejet my bike and want to know what kit to get.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You can go straight to the DJ site and get this info.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Have one on the way if it will ever arrive.

UPS says Tuesday delivery. 3 friggin weeks delivery time.


----------



## 750bf (Oct 14, 2011)

i bought 1 for 05 750 and had good luck


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

750bf said:


> i bought 1 for 05 750 and had good luck


What mods do u have done to ur bike? And what jets did u end up using.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

That's what I'm running too with good luck.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 750bf (Oct 14, 2011)

my bike has a big bore 785 kit. ported and polished heads, homemade duall exhaust, and i can't remeber on the jet size. when u get the jet kit follow their instructions and u should not have any problem.


----------

